# Chukar newbie



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a good pup that did great training on Chukars but now I need to get her on some wild birds.

Anyone willing to share information on some spots with me?

I live in Salt lake county so anywhere here, Tooele or Utah county should be pretty easy to get to.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Find sagebrush, junipers, cheat grass, big rocks and cliffs...and go up. Not trying to be smart, that's literally where they are...lots of them. More the further you get from SLC.


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

To get a general idea of where to go take a look at the DWR's recreation access map (http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2).

If you click on the "More Data Options" tab on the left, and select chukar on the habitat layers drop down you can get a good idea of some areas to start looking.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Just drive in to the desert and guess- that's half the fun of chukar hunting!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

No chukar hunter with half a brain is going to give out spots online and if they do I doubt they are decent spots. Here is a video the chukar foundation president put out regarding chukar hunting for newbies:






Every single mountain west of I-15 that has cheet grass, is rocky, and isn't totally choked off by juniper trees will hold chukar. You just need to hike a whole bunch and you will find them. It's tough with a puppy but remember that the only thing that makes a good bird dog is lot's of wild birds. Good luck


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh man, I remembered this post today and realized I forgot the most important part: do not EVER go chukar hunting alone. They're going to be in some serious ankle-breaking country.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

I can attest to that

I still go chukar hunting alone...the following quote really applies to me:

We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Did not mean to put a like on there for your ankle (which looks painful). But the quote from old Benny is spot on.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Went out and learned that they are evil little birds

Also was reminded of the fact I am a 41 year old ex-smoker who was raised at sea level...these mountains are hard work but I need hard work


----------

